# Daemonic Commander of Khorne



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello fellow Heretics, this is one of my final art pieces for year 12 visual art. Technically it wasn't made to be a servant of the Blood God but he looks so much like one that I figured I might as well post it up here. This version of the image is considerably shrunk down because the full size version is a bit large, even in jpeg format, and the photoshop file is over 1.5gb . If you want the full version let me know, also if you have any questions feel free to ask!










You can also see it at my Deviantart page here, although I haven't posted much else up in quite a while so there isn't really much on the page but rubbish old drawings .


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeasus! That texturing is bloody incredible! Your 17 and doing that? Amazing work, what else is in your portfilio from this year?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Jeasus! That texturing is bloody incredible! Your 17 and doing that? Amazing work, what else is in your portfilio from this year?


Thanks! Well that's pretty much the only Warhammer related piece I've done, and most of the ones I did earlier in the year don't look that great in comparison . But I did do this piece the other day, it was quite a quick one though.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

How come that I missed this khornate daemon...wonderful work!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, dude. The texturing and colors on the Demon piece are amazing. Proportions seem a bit odd, but then again, what demon actually looks normal? Amazing work, really. You've got some serious talent.

For some reason your second piece is giving me a Boba Fett vibe (think it's the colors/chestplate). If that's a quick one, though, I've got no doubts you can put out some crazy awesome art. The way the aura sort of blends into the background colors is really catching my eye for some reason.

I'll definitely be watching out for more of your work. Stunning stuff.


----------

